# Cork Flooring ?? Need some reviews



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been hearing people mention Cork Flooring, (don't know if the spelling is correct) think it may be a floating floor. Need to start putting new floors in my house, get rid of all the carpet. thanks dennis


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Out of all the floorcoverings out there cork is certainly one of them


----------



## Jerry T (Sep 25, 2003)

If you are going to float it, Natural Cork make one of the better prefinished products. Goes down real good.
http://www.naturalcork.com/main.php


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

There are lots of manufacturers of Cork flooring however it comes raw from the same regions.
Good floor....scratches easy but it is valuable and quiet and comfy.


----------



## Powell (May 14, 2008)

Yah be carefull though that if they are not installed properly, (depending on type) the corners will peel up enough that you will catch your feet in them and rip them off. Cork does look amazing as a floor though.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Powell said:


> Yah be carefull though that if they are not installed properly, (depending on type) the corners will peel up enough that you will catch your feet in them and rip them off. Cork does look amazing as a floor though.




Curling corners is a direct relation to substrate moisture being higher then the cork will handle.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No offense to anyone but, I just think cork flooring looks cheap!


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No offense to anyone but, I just think cork flooring looks cheap!



Me too.

Had one builder, think I put down particle board squares in this home he had built for my clients.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess people get blinded by the fact that someone has been pushing cork as a "green" flooring option.

It does kinda look like particle board with varnish on it!!


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I guess people get blinded by the fact that someone has been pushing cork as a "green" flooring option.
> 
> It does kinda look like particle board with varnish on it!!


You must just be looking at one style then.
I am not going to try to convince you otherwise because it is what it is to you.

Cheap it does not look in my opinion or the opinion of Home magazines across the country. As a matter of fact these 2 comments are the first I have ever heard someone say that. Interior designers are eating this stuff up for breakfast and the Library of Congress has been loving Cork for over 100 years.

Anyway...just thought I would put in another opinion...not that yours is wrong, just that mine is different.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That sir is why there are so many choices out there.

For what it costs, give me hard wood instead.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> For what it costs, give me hard wood instead.


I am happy to see more engineered wood out there for the "green" of it.
Solid hardwoods are a waste of tree in my humble opinion. I happen to like cork best because the tree still stands. I just wish it was a harder floor.


----------



## Tim D (Feb 22, 2006)

I personally don't consider engineered a hardwood floor.
I call it a floor covering like carpet and linoleum.
Engineered wears out and you rip it out and replace it. OK, maybe sand it ounce with 100 grit and finish PIA. Whereas real 3/4" hardwood will outlast the life of the house.
So where is the green saving in this?


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Just cuz you dont consider it doesnt make it so


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Tim D said:


> I personally don't consider engineered a hardwood floor.
> I call it a floor covering like carpet and linoleum.
> Engineered wears out and you rip it out and replace it. OK, maybe sand it ounce with 100 grit and finish PIA. Whereas real 3/4" hardwood will outlast the life of the house.
> So where is the green saving in this?


Whoa! Sorry man...some more information is what you need.
There are thin engineered floors however alot of brands have almost the same thickness of sandable wood as a solid does.
Engineered as a whole does not wear out...Maybe Linnea from Kahrs might and some other thin vaneers but not even close to all of them.
Plus most Americans sand their floors once in the time they own the floor.
The green savings is that a tree will go alot longer in engineered than solid.
You will not save money, but you will save trees.....big time.


----------



## Tim D (Feb 22, 2006)

Never convince me that an engineered floor can stand more than one light sanding, especially the rotary cut garbage. And yes it's true that on average a person stays in his home 7 years before moving on.
Quote:
"Plus most Americans sand their floors once in the time they own the floor."
So this would mean the life of an engineered floor is 14 years?
Owner 7 years, new owner, sand, 7 years, new owner, tear out......

As for the thicker engineered. I really don't think 1/8" is alot to brag about.

One 3/4" solid will definitely save more trees, than two or three engineered floors it will take.:thumbsup:


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

incorrect. Your facts are scewed. saying that all engineered has 1/8 sandable finish is incorrect. Perhaps we should finish this thru messaging. I am not a big fan of hiijaking a thread...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, see what I started by just saying I didn't care for the look of cork?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Dennis,
I've only installed cork floating floors by Natural Cork. it has a nice walk to it especially if you have old legs. that said, i feel it's a little soft for a family with large dogs or young kids. ( i once tossed a hammer to my helper while installing a cork floor and he fumbled the hammer. it took out a small chunk of the cork and had to replace the piece.) you can glue it down, too, and maybe someone that has done that could chime in about how that holds up. as far as the look, to each their own sense of style.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

not all same...check out TORLYS's cork, used over 10 years without any problem, now even they have LEATHER floors which looks awesome!!!


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

the big potential problem is cork in the kitchen. it is very fragile when trying to install the appliances. I have a hard enough time gouging solid wood floor with a SubZ turning 90 degrees let alone cork tearing.

be sure you think this out and have a piece of thin ply or substantial plastic under the feet to make the turns and can be pulled out by just tipping the appliance.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

You should invest in an Airsled


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Costello said:


> You should invest in an Airsled


Those are freaking genius I tell you!!


----------



## CMerf (Jan 27, 2009)

*Cork can be great*

When I first started out we redid an old mansion and there was a cork floor over 100 yrs old and it was in good shape and at the time they were going to screen and recoat the floor....today if you use a solid cork like an expanko you can recoat and refinish.....floaters are junk in my humble opinion. There is also a natural whey based poly with no odor that I heard about from a first rate floor guy last week...


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> today if you use a solid cork like an expanko you can recoat and refinish.....floaters are junk in my humble opinion.


All cork can be refinished. Not sure why you think the floaters are any more junk than the parquet tiles (squares). Not that your opinion is crud, I am just wondering....


----------

